# Muting grain on radiata pine



## MyFathersSon (Apr 30, 2009)

Building a credenza style flat screen tv table.
Friend wants it stained dark (dark cherry/red mahagony etc) and wants the grain muted as much as possible -
ie-- *no light streaks*.
My fall back answer to this is a pre-stain conditioner followed by 3+ coats of Minwax oil stain.
Just because that's what I know.
I figure there have to be other/better techniques I haven't tried.
Would dye be a better choice?
Dye followed by stain?
Other?


> ?


Thanks in advance


----------



## MyFathersSon (Apr 30, 2009)

I thought about that.
Tried it once a long time ago-bad results. 
Probably largely user error-but it kinda gave me a bad taste for that - but it might be my best bet.
Would it work (make sesnse) to start with a coat of stain or dye for richness-then finish it off with the polyshades where I would normally use clear poly?


----------



## cloakie1 (May 29, 2011)

i would try mirotone ngr stain and perhaps a couple of coats…then colour your laquer or poly whatever you choose to use…but definately stain first.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

unfortunately, working with wood like this will inevitably give you the light streaks because of the grain structure of the wood. What rick said is best, I think. Maybe a couple coats of dewaxed shellac and then a poly tinted with a dark stain. Just use at least one un-tinted coat on the top. A couple of thick coats of gel stain might work as well.

sample with some test pieces to see what you need to do, and then never do a job like this again without using the right kind of lumber ;-)


----------



## Fishfreak911 (Jul 14, 2010)

I have had good results using the liquid anilline dyes from Rockler or Woodcraft. I use denatured alcohol as a cutting agent (doesn't raise the grain) then a concentrated mixture of the colors you are seeking (I like to use black and Brown Mahogany mixed rougly 1:1) You can conncentrate the dye and pretty much mute out any and all grain. Muyltiple coats may be used to get a darker finish, but I find that using a highly concentrated mix to begin with is the hot ticket. make sure to test on a scrap piece first.

Top with your favorite top coat.
Good luck!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Give up on good results with MW stuff on pine. Wash coat with shellac, tone the finish with the color of choice, then apply several top coats of clear. Buff/wax to desired sheen.
Bill


----------



## MyFathersSon (Apr 30, 2009)

"...sample with some test pieces to see what you need to do, and then never do a job like this again without using the right kind of lumber ;-)" Childress

TOTALLY AGREE 
Unfortunately - the wood was already bought and some cut before I found out she didn't want to see grain.
We had discussed the use of the radiata and she had even seen samples (unstained) and seemed pleased with its appearance. 
NOTE TO SELF-When in doubt always show - STAINED sample.
NOTE TO SELF 2-With a new client-ALWAYS be in doubt.


----------



## cloakie1 (May 29, 2011)

sometimes you wonder when you take on a project like this why you just didn't make the thing out of mdf….part of the appeal in timber is the grain so blotting it out makes no sense to me


----------



## MyFathersSon (Apr 30, 2009)

cloakie-my feeling too. 
This is the first client I have ever run into with this request.
But I will definitley make a point to ask better questions from now on.
For anyone curious-
I wound up going the following - all Minwax products 
Prestain Wood Conditioner
Red Mahogany stain-two applications
Bombay Mahogany Polyshades-two coats
SemiGloss FastDrying Polyurethane-two coats on body-three on top and shelf

Im sure there are fancier ways I couldhave gone-and/or simpler ones-but-
Bottom line-the customer was happy with the end result-so-I was content.


----------

